# My Maps



## rpglandmaps (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi after long time away from DND etc i came back and started using projector for maps, but could not find a whole town in 3d animated version... so i drew some, and hopefully will be drawing loads more... i am curuntly spliting this one up into tiles.. 






see RPG Land Maps is creating 3D topown maps of Vilages, Towns and Cities for RPG games | Patreon for more info

Many thanks


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Aug 16, 2019)

looks fantastic.  Great job!


----------



## rpglandmaps (Aug 16, 2019)

got a village as wel atm.. but currently slicing up the town into 85 1920x1080 slides..


----------



## rpglandmaps (Aug 16, 2019)

I have Split the Town up into 85 map tiles both day and night see RPG Land Maps is creating 3D topown maps of Vilages, Towns and Cities for RPG games | Patreon for more info


----------



## rpglandmaps (Aug 26, 2019)

My players might head north so i need a old Tollgate Bridge (this one has interiors, and is WIP)   i could jjust wit here watching the waves in the river (animated)


Support me on  RPG Land Maps is creating 3D topdown maps of Vilages, Towns and Cities for RPG games | Patreon


----------

